# Horse jumps twice actual fence height.



## Fourlegsgood (7 May 2010)

Posted these piccies on a thread about Photoshop in NL but thought they could have an airing here as well!! It was the sj phase of his first BE90 event at Brooksby last year.

My horse jumps twice the height of the actual fence so thought I would have a go at recreating what he sees compared to what we see!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 May 2010)

Lovely picture!  I have one of those too!


----------



## posie_honey (7 May 2010)

lol! love it!
i have one of those type jumpers too: mind you = its got better as she's got more confidence


----------



## saskia295 (7 May 2010)

Mine does that too! How old is your horse? Normally it's a bit of a baby thing and they calm down but mine turned 7 on Tuesday and he still jumps about a foot higher than the fence!


----------



## wench (7 May 2010)

is he a tall horse? Is it just his "natural" jumping height? My 16.3 tb looks like he is over jumping everything, but when you look at him jumping he probably isnt - by the time hes lifted his legs up he is well clear of the jumps.

Does that make sense?


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 May 2010)

Mine is 6 and he still does it, slightly less SJ but he still does it and also does it xc (note signature!!)


----------



## vam (7 May 2010)

wench said:



			is he a tall horse? Is it just his "natural" jumping height? My 16.3 tb looks like he is over jumping everything, but when you look at him jumping he probably isnt - by the time hes lifted his legs up he is well clear of the jumps.

Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

Mine like this. Its not until the fences get bigger that he feels like he is jumping. At the moment he just wants to jump over the fence, he's not worried about how big it is and if he needs to jump it at that height. To be honest neither am i at the moment!


----------



## only_me (7 May 2010)

mine does it too - but he tends to overjump everything   Im used to it now though, but he does have his funny moods - ie. He stands off big parallels and launches himself. 
I think he is easily amused 
He has an "unusual technique" - overjump instead of using himself better  
This wasnt a small fence - 1.10 open corner!


----------



## pinktiger (7 May 2010)

my big chap does this, i dont think its just a confidence thing with him, its kindof along with his particular tech, it does make production a bit slow!!  I do hope it does settle down but i fear it may only get slightly better and i will just have to get use to it,,, well i guess  im quite use to it now (sort of) ive been jumped off once, then discovered how much use my lower leg is,(was always very jel of ne one with a decent lower leg, now mine is the most used part of my body, in unison with my core stability otherwise im orbited!!!!!bless baby horses!!!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (7 May 2010)

saskia295 said:



			Mine does that too! How old is your horse? Normally it's a bit of a baby thing and they calm down but mine turned 7 on Tuesday and he still jumps about a foot higher than the fence!
		
Click to expand...

He isn't young (11) but has only just started jumping. In fact he is meant to be a dressage horse (he is by dressage sire Matador) but was thought too dangerous to ride so he has been in a field for a few years until gullible me came along to have a go. Anything I ride has to jump so thats what we're doing!


----------



## measles (7 May 2010)

Our girl does this too, probably because she moves very well and has a lot more scope than her sj mileage.


----------



## Fourlegsgood (7 May 2010)

These photos are all brilliant - keep them coming, I love 'em.


----------



## JenTaz (7 May 2010)

taz done that as a four year old last year jumping at a schooling night at a local equine college, unfortunately its not the sharpest photo and the jump height was 65cms as it was the first time i had ever jumped him round a full course unfortunately my jumping position was awful then and still is haha


----------



## measles (7 May 2010)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (7 May 2010)

I forgot to say that my boy used to jump that high over a pole on the ground!! (When I could get him to go over it.)


----------



## only_me (7 May 2010)

Jumping big over a pole on the ground would suggest to me that he is worried/scared about the pole, hence why he is so careful jumping


----------



## _Rach_ (7 May 2010)

Twizzy does it too!
This was last year and its not quite as bad now, she to was a dressage horse that now loves jumping.


----------



## vam (7 May 2010)

found a pic, not very good as its off a vid.





Bless him


----------



## JustMe22 (7 May 2010)

HOW did you do that though? Thats what I want to know? Off to NL to find out  

Very cool  Hahah I'd love to see it with mine, he does the same sometimes, but I think its just because he's naturally got a big jump. He doesn't overjump, but obviously 1m-ish is not that big for a 16.2hh TB


----------



## katie_and_toto (7 May 2010)

My pony Toto did this at Pony Club Camp in 2007, it's a vid still so a bit blurry!







The fence was only about 2ft but had a slight drop on the landing side  I stayed on, just!


----------



## diggerbez (7 May 2010)

ha ha OP thats excellent!  i'm gonna come to you next time i need a horse selling


----------



## jumptoit (7 May 2010)

That is fab, a photographer near us adds them in for you too !


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 May 2010)

http://www.everybodysmile.biz/cgi-bin/public.cgi?form_status=order_image&img=Z117. 8730.jpg&anc=p17_0006&ss=533

Sorry for the link but it is worth a look


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 May 2010)

Bobbins! Link doesn't work!  If you can be bothered

http://www.everybodysmile.biz/noblephotos/eques/

Downton Hall Fun Ride (2nd row)

Page 17, 6th row down!


----------



## Willow1306 (7 May 2010)

Fab pics!

My old pony used to give the fences plenty of air also. This one took me a bit by surprise :


----------



## vikkiandmonica (7 May 2010)

My gelding does that too, I really like it though, love the feeling of the scopeyness underneath me, although when we get to bigger heights, I do get thrown a little. At least I know he will never touch a pole?


----------



## Sparkles (7 May 2010)

I wish mine did that....rather than jumping _half_ the required fence height.

LOL.

Bless him.


----------



## xRobyn (7 May 2010)

Phil says this pole was scary (about 5 years ago )







this one isn't wide enough 







and this one isn't tall enough...







But just to show we can jump it normally


----------



## Sparkles (7 May 2010)

Hehe oh bless him! [Phil lol]

My mare's the same bless her...

Not wide enough either..






Not high enough...






Giving it air...






Brushes are NOT for brushing through haha....






And my old 13.2...


----------



## NicoleS_007 (7 May 2010)

awesome piccys  my horse used to do this when he was 4 ... he also used to flick his hind quarters up really high so he didnt hit it bless him lol 2 years on and hes turned into an economical jumper  puts the lest anount of effort in as possible haha


----------



## MrsMozart (7 May 2010)

Little Cob's first attempt at Working Hunter fences...


----------



## Jul (7 May 2010)

Ha ha! Excellent photoshopping there! Have often thought of doing the same myself.
I like to call it 'careful'....



















And the best one...







You've got to love her! Luckily she's got a bit more 'economical' as she's got older!


----------



## FionaMc (8 May 2010)

I can play this game too! Although, this doesn't look quite so extravagant now I've seen some of yours!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (8 May 2010)

I wish I had been photographed last night at a jumping lesson with Caroline Moore as my boy launched himself skyward over a water tray, pawing the air with his front feet as he went in true cartoon fashion. Hilarious for those on the ground but all I could think of was that what goes up has to come down!!!

Keep the photos coming!!


----------



## Waterborn (8 May 2010)

My daughter's horse joins in the fun


----------



## xRobyn (8 May 2010)

Jul, at least yours went over! they look pretty scary, wouldn't get Phil anywhere near those


----------



## Sparkles (8 May 2010)

My boy joined the club!!!! I think he felt he had a point to prove since I said about jumping half the height previously.....



















Ok so not huge overjumping....but huge for him lol! x


----------



## charlimouse (8 May 2010)

Murphy just decides it is easier to jump higher rather than actually bend his legs!!!!!!!







This jump was already 1.15!!!!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (8 May 2010)




----------



## Fourlegsgood (10 May 2010)

Jul said:



			Ha ha! Excellent photoshopping there! Have often thought of doing the same myself.
I like to call it 'careful'....








And the best one...
		
Click to expand...


I thought you might appreciate the poles being inserted so we can see what your horse thinks it is actually jumping!!!!


----------



## pixiebee (10 May 2010)

check out my mare-well mine for now!
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/11_yrs_14_0_hh_black_welsh_x_south_glamorgan/97792


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2010)

Can I play too...  very scary mushrooms, she's not normally as extravagant or dangly, but these mushrooms were out to "get" her!  I was rather shocked, as you can probably tell by my expression, but very happy she jumped, popped over them again with the exact same results!


----------



## WellyBaggins (10 May 2010)

Ha ha, EVIL mushrooms!


----------



## Jul (10 May 2010)

Ha ha - brilliant, thank you!
Now that SHOULD make me feel better about doing some bigger classes on her, shouldn't it?!
Would love a copy of that, will PM you.


----------



## Fourlegsgood (10 May 2010)

MegaBeast said:



			Can I play too...  very scary mushrooms, she's not normally as extravagant or dangly, but these mushrooms were out to "get" her!  I was rather shocked, as you can probably tell by my expression, but very happy she jumped, popped over them again with the exact same results!






Click to expand...

Ha, I see your horses problem. It has disturbed eyesight and actually sees this.


----------



## kandm (10 May 2010)

I know I dont post in here. BUT, couldn't resist on this one. My old pony .

Giving it some air .






We did clear this,












And my favourite two shots .


----------



## Sparkles (10 May 2010)

PMSL at the mushroom edit!!!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2010)

Fourlegsgood said:



			Ha, I see your horses problem. It has disturbed eyesight and actually sees this.






Click to expand...

PMSL that is absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## breezing (10 May 2010)

Saw this on youtube some time ago ,who would like to sit on that ! www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM4GTe_d58E


----------



## breezing (10 May 2010)

It is the Devinette Beligneux link that is amazing but it hasnt come on as I was expecting


----------



## MochaDun (10 May 2010)

Houston...we have lift off... You can tell...I don't compete...


----------



## Sal_E (10 May 2010)

Does this win? LOL!


----------



## JustMe22 (10 May 2010)

Hahah this is mine  Very nearly stopped, so he jumped from a walk here or something similar..it was pretty horrible, the first element of a one stride combination..we got out of it but not in style 

Oh, and he does normally tuck his legs like a normal horse. hehe instead he is busy staring at the jump.


----------



## Fourlegsgood (11 May 2010)

Sal_E said:



			Does this win? LOL! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I'd say you were pretty close to winning! All we need now is a piccy of someone with a parachute opening as thy fall off one of our daft jumping horses. Maybe Point 2 will incorporate a parachute in their inflatable body protector? 
;-)


----------



## vallin (11 May 2010)

Oooo I can play this game toooooo


















She decided this part of the grid was a bounce rather than a stride *sigh*

I think I need to start challenging my horse more!


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (11 May 2010)

I don't usually post in here mostly due to feeling inadequate most of the time! I have a few - an unpleasant/unattractive combination of loss of control and a horse who would prefer to jump higher as opposed to tuck her legs up, especially over the stupidly small fences I am jumping at the moment whilst trying to establish a bit of control. Mine arent pretty!


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 May 2010)

Daughter jumping wifes stressage diva mare (adv.med)






My previous horse.  Just likes em big and wide I guess


----------



## Jul (11 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Daughter jumping wifes stressage diva mare (adv.med)





Click to expand...

Love that one Juno - she certainly knows how to use her hocks!!!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Daughter jumping wifes stressage diva mare (adv.med)






Aww bless her! She doesn't want to touch that fence!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 May 2010)

I cant remember her EVER touching a fence.  Her style does make jumping her interesting, especially as she only has a dressage saddle


----------



## hotdog (11 May 2010)

I just found this when looking at lunchtime

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/12_yrs_1_mth_16_0_hh_dark_bay_warmblood_north_humberside/98125


----------



## Fourlegsgood (11 May 2010)

hotdog said:



			I just found this when looking at lunchtime

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/12_yrs_1_mth_16_0_hh_dark_bay_warmblood_north_humberside/98125

Click to expand...

Now I am impressed!!


----------



## Jul (11 May 2010)

hotdog said:



			I just found this when looking at lunchtime

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/12_yrs_1_mth_16_0_hh_dark_bay_warmblood_north_humberside/98125

Click to expand...

Blimey - is that real??!!

If so I wonder why she's a broodmare, if she's sound enough to jump that height.....

Doh! Just thought - maybe pic was taken before she became broodmare!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (11 May 2010)

Jul said:



			Blimey - is that real??!!

If so I wonder why she's a broodmare, if she's sound enough to jump that height.....

Doh! Just thought - maybe pic was taken before she became broodmare!
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the stallion (VDL ADAGIO). Broodmare for sale is in the second pic. I think.


----------



## Jul (11 May 2010)

Yes - just realised that def ISN'T dark bay!
Doh! Again.


----------



## MontyandZoom (11 May 2010)

These are fab!!! Zoom does something......but I wouldn't call it OVER-jumping.







 Silly moo mare!


----------



## Kallibear (11 May 2010)

Apart from the Stallion, I think I win: Sal E's mare's impressice but Kalli looks like it's about to bite her toes off:







 She ALWAYS jumps, always, but sometimes she likes to have a look as she goes over it. this was her first ever time out jumping, hence tiny course


----------



## only_me (11 May 2010)

I had a go  but it is awful looking at the proper fixes  But I only used paint, no idea how to do it on photoshop!
Before:





after:


----------



## SmallSteps (11 May 2010)

I think the second photo in my sig has to be in with a chance of winning this, actually and the fourth...

Original video is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uReVbH0jvF4


----------



## claire_p2001 (11 May 2010)

OMG Smallsteps your horse is stunning!


----------



## Sol (11 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Daughter jumping wifes stressage diva mare (adv.med)






Hmm.... looks like she's doing levade nearly xD Can see why she's a good dressage horse for sure 

Click to expand...


----------



## MollyMoomin (11 May 2010)

Not exactly overjumping, but making sure it won't bite....


----------



## j1ffy (11 May 2010)

Had the same at a SJ comp last week at my local RS - Boss thought 2'6" is far too small and wasn't impressed that I gave him a tap with the whip on the way in as he felt so sluggish!

http://www.rpeevents.co.uk/gals/030510/c5/pages/page_104.html (scroll right for some more!)


----------



## Fourlegsgood (12 May 2010)

j1ffy said:



			Had the same at a SJ comp last week at my local RS - Boss thought 2'6" is far too small and wasn't impressed that I gave him a tap with the whip on the way in as he felt so sluggish!

http://www.rpeevents.co.uk/gals/030510/c5/pages/page_104.html (scroll right for some more!)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. Excellent. But I do think there really were monsters under the jumps because there are some pretty big leaps from some of the other competitors as well!!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (9 June 2010)

I think I have just qualified myself again for this thread with our performance at Shelford Manor ODE last week.


----------



## Weezy (9 June 2010)

Fun thread!  I did have lots of ridiculous over jumping on my other laptop, but on here I just have these...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6321395&l=a53ed4fb90&id=507350870

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4243048&l=5b323362cf&id=507350870


----------



## JessandCharlie (9 June 2010)

Oh I have a few of these! Pony's 8 and still clears everything by miles, how do i post pics?


----------



## TinselRider (9 June 2010)

OOOOh Ban man wants to come play aswell 












I have permission to post these


----------



## measles (9 June 2010)

Boogles - what a lovely horse.


----------



## BeckyX (9 June 2010)

love it !!


----------



## MissSBird (9 June 2010)

Baby wants to join in!


----------



## TinselRider (9 June 2010)

Thanks measles I think so to but I am tremendously biased with my beast


----------



## Nats_uk (9 June 2010)

Can I join in too?!?

Think this might be a winning pic:






And SJ:






This fence was already 1.20m!!!






Fourlegsgood - think you can work your magic on any of them at all?


----------



## TinselRider (9 June 2010)

Lordie wants to join in aswell 






Not me riding so no comments please


----------



## Santa_Claus (9 June 2010)

a few of Fleur 












She has now significantly tamed down her jump although she still likes to give them a decent amount of space especially XC fences


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (9 June 2010)

Here are a few of my boy. He does it over nearly every jump!! 

Before editing:







After my very bad editing attempt!!







Tennis jump:







Showjumping at Aldon:


----------



## Lisamd (9 June 2010)

Here's my boy at 4


----------



## Fourlegsgood (9 June 2010)

Nats_uk said:



			Can I join in too?!?

Think this might be a winning pic:

Fourlegsgood - think you can work your magic on any of them at all?
		
Click to expand...

Not bad for a jump into water. I'll see about magic but I have to do real work as well ;-).

How about my version of jumping big in water? This was my daughter on my mare - I rather think that the horse decided where they were going to take off!!


----------

